# help me fig out what I am doing wrong plz



## Jamie Barnes (Jun 29, 2014)

Bow is well tuned, arrows flying like lazers. My groups at 45-50yds are always dead straight in line but they don't seem to stay together for height. This with either a hinge or a button release. Like most I will begin grouping low the longer I push pull wait for shot to break. Ideas as to what's causing this or a good cure to remedy? I let the pin float naturally and it feels as though I am steady but a 3" variance in height to me is not cutting it.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It could be a lot of things.
A few that come to mind... 
an adjustment in your rest,
cam sync,
bow hand position,
difference between arrows,
and form inconsistentcy, just off the top of my head.
If you feel that it can't be form-related, I would suspect a small flaw in can sync or timing.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Any inconsistencies in your form will be magnified at longer distances.
Dropping low could be your follow through or collapsing at the shot.
Try holding harder and really get into the bow. Practice holding your back muscles through and after the shot.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like you may be experiencing a little collapsing at the shot during those longer holds. I'd first make sure your DL is spot on. What does your float pattern look like? If herky jerly, lengthen your string a twist or two, if it looks like a big, slow figure 8, shorten your string by a twist or two. This will help you to keep your back in the shot a little better.

Also, make sure you're not holding or pulling too much weight for your shooting style and level of physical conditioning. Are your stabalizers and weights set to provide you with the cleanest execution? Does the top of your bow rock back a little when shot? May have to add a little front weight or reduce some of the back weight. Are you peeking at your arrow or droping your bow arm before the arrow hits the target? These could also cause the telephone pole arrow pattern.


----------

